# Recommend a good bike shop in Manhattan



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

What's a good bike shop in Manhattan?


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Damn...no suggestions?


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

There have been a few threads on this topic, here is one - http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2612843#post2612843


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Thank you! I appreciate your link...


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Tell us a little bit more about your needs. For example, Conrad's in Tudor City is know for great service, but they stock almost nothing. Almost everything is special order. The Metro chains seem to have plenty of bikes, but they are widely ripped for employing clueless staff. R&A in Bklyn has a good selection of high-end road bikes and gear, but their reputation is that the staff is really cocky.

I have found the two Sid's stores to be a happy medium. Decent stock and the employees are friendly, if sometimes clueless.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

a, what part of the city are you in

and b, what kind of bike are you looking for, what's your price range? 

in general, though...

i always thought toga was a bit pricey, metro too, they are particularly expensive on some replacement parts. i like the cats at renaissance personally, just dont go in there not knowing anything about bikes, and eventually they will steer you in the right direction, work with you on a price. great stock on the floor often discounted, and check out their website they have dynamite specials there too. they sell a lot of high end bikes in manhttan...

larry and jeff are supposed to be cool, never been there but heard good things. habitat is a bit pricey they tend to sell up. metro will give you fair service and a good bike, their prices are starting to come down to earth now that they stock giant as well as trek, you might get lucky with something off the floor. plus if you get a good clerk, he'll go out of his way to check the other stores for a model you like in your size and then have it shipped over. they are good about test rides, service and support, too, solid mechs. gotta give a shout to the guys at liberty on the west side, knowledeable, professional support, plus really good eggs, once you buy a bike there you're more a friend than a customer. tony is a really solid dude. ace mech too, one of the best in the city, guy was born with a f*ckin bike wrench in his hand lol. r and a, pricey pricey, sometimes they come down a bit on sale, but not often enough

look around let us know how its going...


----------



## jbacc (Jul 16, 2010)

roadbike_moron said:


> Damn...no suggestions?



I have had nothing but good experiences at Bike Habitat on Lafayette Street.


----------



## thevenet (Jun 11, 2009)

I have good experiences with NYC Velo in the Lower East Side ( Ridge Street)


----------



## pilechko (Aug 17, 2010)

Zen Bikes on West 24th between 6th and 7th.


----------



## ayzen (Sep 4, 2011)

Agreed with the NYC Velo suggestion.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

I've done well with Larry & Jeff's bicycles on 3rd and & 79th street....


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Do all these fitters fit people for racing? What if you wanted something for touring (i.e. relaxed, upright position that's comfortable for long distances)?


----------



## Li432Paul (Jul 31, 2010)

I heard good reviews on Bike Habitat


----------

